# What is this breed called in the usa ?



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

hi we have breed of show pigeons in iraq simler to this pic but with longer muffs and vary short beak come in white ,black ,or blue bar i wanna know is their known breeds like this in the usa


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

hasseian_313 said:


> hi we have breed of show pigeons in iraq simler to this pic but with longer muffs and vary short beak come in white ,black ,or blue bar i wanna know is their known breeds like this in the usa


Hi hasseian, As Ashley & Myself are mostly familiar with Australian pigeon breeds, all I can offer you is the below link which has a list of pigeon breeds and images which could help get some information in regards to your question. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pigeon_breeds

Also this similar website which narrows down groups of pigeons via color, types and breeds. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fancy_pigeon


Good old' Wikkie hey? 
Thanks & Kind regards,
L&A


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you but still dont see it


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Short faced crack tumbler? Just taking a wild guess


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nope tried that


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure but their sold in fle markets in sacromento california quit often


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think you may ask about "English longfaced tumbler"


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

in iraq we call them dogom (دُقوم)ich means bottons for their small beak the beak is even shoter than the one in the pic and the muffs are longer like fairy swallows the blue bars have bars even on the muffs this pic is the best thing i can get to the breed im talking bout


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i think the pigeon in that picture you have is a mix of some sort.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

man let me go to iraq and take pics thats the best way0


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i think thats your best chance, in my opinion they are very experienced pigeon breeders.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i know i belong to a family of them genrations breeders but you iraq thirs manybrred now show breeds are populer


----------

